
Managing Technical Lock-In in the Cloud - nelsonmarcos
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/managing-technical-lock-in-in-the-cloud
======
emayljames
This is interesting, as the ruling party recently sold access to all medical
data, for UK citizens; to amazon, without any approval or info provided to the
public.

I feel there needs to be some legislation to make large cloud providers have
standard tools/procedures to migrate between them, much like mobile phone
service providers.

